# First Training Day- So horrible! (Long)



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Today was Kola's first day at training, I was so excited and happy for her. To bad everything that could go wrong, DID! 

Showed up on time, and everything was going ok.. Kola wasnt really sure what was going on... 
We put her in the "Gentle lead" and she HATED IT! ! She wasnt happy, and even though she got use to it, her head hung low, and her tail never wagged! You could see it during the training she wasnt happy, she was almost depressed. I was really worried, and even when we praised her she was crying and just .. not her happy usual self. 

Then to top it all off this owner of one of the dogs (Bull Mastiff Mix) full grown, probably 2 years old.... her dog was very aggressive.

_Now the week prior the Trainer had set us all down and asked us if we could "control" our dogs, and if there was anyone with an agressive dog. The trainer specifically asked this woman if she could control the Bull Mastiff. She said he isnt aggressive and can control him. This woman all of 130lbs, and in her late 40's LIED! _

The dog lunged at one of the other dogs in training, a very small quiet dog and then the owner of the Bull Mastiff could NOT control him, and dropped the leash. The Bull M. went after this dog, no holding him back. The trainer was able to suppress the Bull Mastiff and the lady was kicked out of class! :crazy:

The damage was done though, this poor little dog was shaking and very traumatized. It was horrible to watch. Then they found punture wounds on his leg. 

When training continued, the mood was gone, and Kola wasnt herself. Even though she wasnt attacked she still saw it, and was scared. Plus she was really depressed the whole time, and hates the gentle lead. 

I don't know what to do. I wanted her in training, but I dont want her to become "robo-dog" I like her attitude now. I would hate for her to lose that sprit she has in her. 

Isnt there anything else I can do? Am I doing the right thing? .... I feel really confused .... :help: 
I wanted everything to go good, and it was a really bad day.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Does the class require that you use Gentle Leaders?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah... I'm wondering why you're using the Gentle Leader. Luna HATED it... it was like torture for her to wear it. There's no way I'd ever put it on again.

I'd be leery of a class that requires a specific tool like the GL.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

No its not required. However, the trainer does not like using just a flat collar... she prefers Martingales, Gentle Leads, or Prongs. She says that the flat collar fo puppies like Kola that pull, it hurts her throat. Kola is 17 weeks, sorry I forgot to put that. Also there was dogs of all ages in this class.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that...sounds like exactly what happened to my friend with an Akita that did group classes. She was like 5 months old and had a very large 2 yr old American bulldog do the same thing to her.  
Best wishes on your puppies future training, my friend went with private lessons herself after the group fiasco.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry about your friend, Zeus. I am really starting to wonder, maybe group wasnt a good idea. Its just this Trainer came highly recommended by many people. I'm still really confused about the class, and the gentle lead.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I would use what ever collar YOU'RE comfortable using. if you're not comfortable using the GL don't use it. use a flat collar if you're more comfortable with it. no point using a piece of equipment that your dog doesn't like. if the trainer has a cow over I'd suggest find a different trainer.

I hope that dog that was attacked will be ok.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Me too, the punture didnt look deep, but the dog was a mess. Poor thing. 

I know I dont like the Gentle Lead, it feels like I am making her so unhappy. However I do agree that when a dog pulls like Kola does sometimes that a flat collar can injure the throat. So what next? 

Plus the trainer said not to use harnesses because it makes the dog pull more, this was thr first I have ever heard of this. This woman has had 25 years of experience, however I dont "know".


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is evidence that a flat collar can hurt a dog if they lunge hard enough. It could hurt their trachea, throw their neck out, etc.

However, if you teach her to focus on you, be excited about working, and to not pull on the collar then I think that is the way to go. 

She is way to young for a prong collar. A martingale may be the way to go. It's similar to a flat collar but won't tighten like a choke around her neck if you adjust it correctly. But I fail to see the difference between a flat collar and a martingale as the pressure points when she lunges would be the same. I've been told that the gentle leaders aren't good for dogs that lunge also. I can't remember why that is though.

I feel if the device you are using is intimidating your dog, then perhaps you need to rethink how to approach the situation.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone else... use the collar you are comfortable with. Most dogs don't like the GL at first and you are supposed to gradually get them used to it before using it for walking.

At 17 weeks, I think she is still young enough to work on her not pulling on a flat collar or martingale.

I hope the dog that was attacked recovers quickly and is exposed to friendly dogs.



Kola_2010 said:


> The dog lunged at one of the other dogs in training, a very small quiet dog and then the owner of the Bull Mastiff could NOT control him, and dropped the leash. The Bull M. went after this dog, no holding him back. The trainer was able to suppress the Bull Mastiff and the lady was kicked out of class! :crazy:


If anyone needs the help of a trainer it's these two. Hopefully they don't quit trying because they were kicked out and look for help elsewhere.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I used a gentle leader for walking with my first dog and had him wear it around the house to get adjusted to it-it didn't seem to affect his attitude-never used it for training though Hopefully next class will be better for you both


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

The one aggressive Bull Mastiff was kicked out of class, the trainer asked nobody to lie the first day before we even had the dogs in group. 

The other one, the lady was pretty shaken up and so was her dog. The trainer gave full refund, and told her if she wants she can come back and that the class would be free and work on the side for the trauma.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Kola_2010 said:


> The one aggressive Bull Mastiff was kicked out of class, the trainer asked nobody to lie the first day before we even had the dogs in group.
> 
> The other one, the lady was pretty shaken up and so was her dog. The trainer gave full refund, and told her if she wants she can come back and that the class would be free and work on the side for the trauma.


By two, I meant the bull mastiff and his owner. Perhaps she didn't know he was like that, I can't imagine she would lie about if she knew her dog was aggressive. There are an incredible amount of dog owners that don't know better. They need not to be turned away from training or their situation will get worse.

The dog the was attacked also needs to not be babied and should be around friendly dogs right now so they can overcome any fear that resulted from the attack.

I just feel badly for the dogs involved and hope they both continue trying to improve.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did the trainer offer to give the woman private lessons? It may not be that she lied. Maybe the dog was stressed. Maybe the woman doesn't see her dog as aggressive. 

Regardless, I would take your puppy back ASAP maybe just to hang around so Kola can see there aren't bad things there. It wouldn't have to be for a training session but maybe just to hang out for a few minutes, treat her and leave. No stress, no work, just happy things.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

We've been having great success with the Easy Walk Harness. Eva HATED the Gentle Leader immediately, but responds really, really well with this type of harness. 

Got the harness at Petsmart.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

My dog hated the GL as well acted just like your dog. I agree use what ever collar works for you and your dog right now. It tends to change as the dog gets older usually. I would also give class another shot since the aggressive dog was removed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When going to a new place, it is best to use the collar the dog is use to. Or if you are planning on using a certain one, to desensitize beforehand so the dog won't be overwhelmed.
I remember one of Onyx's first classes, a tornado warning was issued right when we arrived, and the storm was wicked.
dogs and storms= stress in the building for sure! After that many of the dogs were anxious due to the atmosphere the first class imprinted on them.
Wow, sad for the dog that got attacked, I hope the BM's owner can get some one on one and be able to return to group. I can't imagine not having a prong on one of those beasts! The ones I know are pretty docile.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

I think the only reason our trainer kicked her out is because the lady lied. Not so much about the aggressive part, but the "not being able to control him" part. She literally had no control of this dog, and had no strength either, and you could tell she was scared of her own dog! 

The other lil dog, I'm sure he will be back. He seemed nice before all that happened. 

I will take Kola back, maybe. I don't want her to turn into a robot like the trainers dog, or like I said I dont want her to lose that spirit she has. Hence, confusion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

is the Easy Walk the one that connects on the chest instead of a strap contraption muzzle around the mouth? 

I disagree that a dog will pull more in a harness. I had a regular leash on a 110 lb male and he pulled. Put a harness on him and he didn't. Same way with my Jax. I think a dog that wants to pull is going to regardless of what they have on them. The way to stop them from pulling is to teach them to focus on you and to desensitize them to their surroundings. 

Why are you in a class with full grown dogs? Instead of a puppy class? Just curious.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just .. what happened... I guess. This trainer doesnt believe I guess in puppy classes... that since none of them are trained they are at the same level. Its just basic class like "sit" "stay" "heel" .. ya know.. that basics.. 

I was wondering the same actually... but like I said A LOT of different people told me to go to this trainer...and so on... I researched and everyone had good things to say.... 

Ugh.. another thing to be confused about..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The Easy Walk is a front connection harness, just like the Sense-ation brand. If he's fine on a flat collar, I'd use that for now, no matter what your trainer says. If pulling is already a problem, the front hook harnesses are a great option. 

Regular harnesses with the leash connection in the middle of the back can make pulling worse - that's what sled dogs wear! But the front hook ones are much better, and dogs usually readily accept them, unlike the GL head collar. The GL can be a good tool under the right circumstances, but there's no need to use one if you're not having any particular problems yet, and even if you were to use one it's a good idea to desensitize the dog to it over a period of time because many just don't like it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is the Easy Walk harness - I use it for Stark and had great success with it. I use it for his reactiveness (pressure on the chest calms him).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe it just depends on the dog but the regular harness I had on those dogs hooked in the middle of the back and they pulled less. I would definitely switch to the Easy Walk over the Gentle Leader. But I still feel the solution to pulling is not so much the tool used but the training on focus, leave it, etc.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Omg thank you for the pics and info! So going to petsmart tomorrow and looking into it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I totally agree and will say that Stark can EASILY pull me in this harness but thank goodness he is not a puller. I use this for a different reason, but some people have had sucess with this harness.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just a little tip, I use this upside down - better control - my trainer told me to use it this way and it seems to sit better. Coloured (grey) on top of the back.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

I will still train her not to pull and all that.. but I want Kola to be comfortable and I want to be comfortable with what she is in.. and I hated that Gentle Lead thing.. 

I want the training to be "training" but I want her to enjoy and be happy too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kola_2010 said:


> I want the training to be "training" but I want her to enjoy and be happy too.


I think you are on the right track with this attitude. :thumbup:


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone! I was really a mess when we got home. My fiance was trying to comfort me while I tried spoiling Kola with a carrot, her first. She loved it! 
I really do appreciate everyone on here and the advise. It's nice to know there are still good people out there that will take the time on a site like this and help everyone or just share a funny story, or a bad day. You DOG/ANIMAL LOVERS, are the best! 

*hugs* Thank you so so so much!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I have used a harness on Minka since day 1 and we both like them. Then I use a collar when doing obedience and worked on getting her to understand giving into collar pressure so with just a little pull I can fine tune her position forward or back. The collar training, in theory, was made easier by not having her used to pulling on a collar. She has actually learned to walk nice in her harness and is fairly responsive to pressure in it too which is a bit surprising to me. Oh and I don't use or like those harnesses that hook at the front. 

There are neat nylon ones that are light and dry out quickly. And I have a really cool leather one from Israel. And a couple glow-in-the-dark harnesses for when we hike or play in the dark. We use glow-in-the-dark chuck it balls too. 

That is too bad about the dog attack. I pulled Minka out of a puppy socialization class that had a 6 month big male Chesapeake that was starting to get dog aggressive. Decided it wasn't worth the chance.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thats cool about the one from Israel.. I hate to even think what shipping cost was.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you train and socialize Kola everyday?
did you attend a puppy class? do you have play groups
at your house? did you do any private lessons?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I only read about half of the replies so I am sorry if some of this is redundant. 

A martingale is a great choice for a puppy as it is gentle, but will not allow the puppy to slip the collar, therefore it is safer than a flat collar.

Taking a 17 week old puppy into a regular basic class is ok, but you need to understand that your puppy has the attention span of a flea right now. That means that some of the older dogs might be able to hold a stay for 30 seconds and your dog is maybe ten seconds. You need to set your dog up to succeed and praise him for it. If that means going back to him before the instructor tells you, back to your dogs, that is what it means. Yours is a baby, and babies can learn, but everything should be fun, fun, fun, few if any corrections, lots of treats and praise, and stay close and keep things short. 

Do a little of this and a little of that, and if the instructor is spending a lot of time individually with each dog while the others wait in line, play a game with your pup. 

If you see a possible situation, move your puppy out of harms way, possibly at the cost of upsetting another owner or the trainer. You need to protect your puppy.

That being said, I am concerned with your assessment that your pup witnessed the dog on dog attack and is affected by it. Be matter of fact about things, and do not coddle, do not create a fear response in a dog where it is not present. Dogs live in the present, and if you do not over-react, it is unlikely that your pup will harbor a bad experience from this. 

I do not thing a 17 week old pup should need a gentle leader. I would not try that on a youngster. Right now, their head and nose is exploring their world. I think it is more important for your pup to get out and have a happy experience, than to get great obedience at this point. Do go to classes, but do the classes at your pup's level, and let him explore and be a puppy -- just do not infringe on the other dogs' self-space.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Easy walk upside down is a great solution. In our big barrel dogs utilizing it in that way gives a better fit.

Gentle leaders are great tools as well, but your pup is a little young for it in my opinion. To properly use the tool effectively the dog needs to think it is the best thing ever. Start by holding a treat just outside the muzzle, and when he puts his nose in treat. Then stop. Do it over and over until the dog offers his nose into the muzzle area of the GL. Then just clip it and treat. Then wear it while he eats. Then around the house. Then drag a leash, then pick up the leash and then out in public. I want the dog to come running when they see the GL or whatever tool you are using. 

As for the class, the poor woman and Bull Mastiff need help. Sadly the trainer should have taken them aside and offered private classes to work on the reactivity. Once they established control then move the duo back into a group setting. 
The way this was handled is a red flag to me and I would be seeking out a new trainer.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I also use the Easy Walk harness and Uschi loves it. For her OB classes I use a flat nylon collar that fits pretty tight so she can't pull out of it. 

I would definitely give the Easy Walk harness a try. Uschi used to pull really badly no matter what I would do but once I put the Easy Walk on her...she was so much more comfortable that she doesn't pull at all with it. And now sometimes I will take her outside with me and just use her regular flat collar with the leash and she does very well with not pulling.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If you're not comfortable and having fun, your pup won't either! Maybe visit other classes and see if there's one that you'd find more enjoyable. Our obedience training club stresses the positive fun side of training and we always end the class with a game of some kind. Sounds like this trainer and/or class may not be a good fit for you


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I also use the Easy Walk harness on Saber and she does very well. It is a great tool for teaching to heel IMO because even as a small pup, if I kept the lead short but not tight on my left side, the harness sort of positions her at the right place without any pulling. Anyway I'd give that a try.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Ok let me start my post by saying I DO NOT coddle Kola. *
*I am not one of those chicks that say "omg my baby".... NOT ME! *

I also am not saying anything about Kola's attention span or learning... actually a lot of the other older dogs were less well behaved than her... my post had nothing to do with that. I know she is a puppy, and for everything she has learned before the class even started I am proud of her for. She knows sit, and stay very well. She is already potty trained, and knows when I say "crate" its time to go in the crate. She has learned so much, so fast I just figured the class would give pointers for other things.:wub:

I am not saying long term Kola is going to be affected by the Bull Mastiff thing... however for that day I did notice a HUGE difference in her attitude. Now today she seems to be back to her old self. So I am glad for that.

That being said.. I will answer some questions I saw....

We do socialize her a lot. We take her everywhere with us, she loves people and other dogs. Especially at the dog park she knows several of the "regulars" there. She also LOVES truck rides! 

I could not just find a "puppy" class that I liked and many people said that its doesnt matter if there are just puppies or a mix of puppies and adults. I wondered about this, but the trainer that I went to A LOT of people told me that they loved this class. 

Unfortunatly, around this area there is no such thing as "play groups" a lot of people don't like getting puppies together I am noticing. I have seen a few people with pups at the park or out and about and suggested a "puppy play date" and they dont want to start a play group. 

I have not asked about Private lessons YET! I plan to maybe look into another class. 

I want Kola to be a puppy, to be a dog. That why this class worries me, the trainers dog was like a fixed robot, he didnt even act like a dog. Everytime he moved, the trainer told him "no" like sniffing was a bad thing. I don't want Kola to end up like that. I want her well-behaved, but not "robo dog". :crazy: Oh also, this class, no treats allowed.

I have decided to stop using the Gentle Lead and I will be headed to PetSmart today to get the Easy Walk.  Thank you for all the info on how to use it, especially the upside down tips.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Honestly I DO NOT like the sound of this class. No treats? Wow! Treats were always a HUGE factor in my training classes... they made the classes so much fun and very positive for me and my dogs alike. A class that trains with treats and eventually teaches how to phase them out is best.

I do not like the "cookie cutter" sound to this class. In my classes, the trainers were very quick to explain that all dogs are different and learn differently. Luna was the youngest in her class and the trainer would always give us separate instructions. Example: he would tell the class: "ask your dog for a stay, and then walk across the building." Then he would turn to me and say, "Not, you, I would like you to only go four steps away from her, she's too young to have that kind of attention span." He was very big on always setting her up for success, and never setting her up to fail.

If you can, I would highly recommend looking for a different class.... one that is more positive for you and for your puppy. I would also not recommend any kind of harness (no pull or otherwise) for an obedience class. I would use a flat buckle collar or a wide fabric martingale, (like these: Martingale Collars - 2 Hounds Design).


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I would just find another class.

I find the fact that the "trainer" kicked out the person in class who needed the most help very unprofessional and sad. That alone would make me head the other way. I know it may be hard for you to imagine now, giving that your pup is still cute and fuzzy at only 17 wks old, but imagine for a moment that you do everything right and your dog ends up reactive or dog aggressive. It DOES happen. Would you really want to use a trainer that kicks people to the curb when it gets a little tougher than the dog won't stay or come when called?

I wouldn't!


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah I think I agree. We (my fiance and I) have been tlaking about it. it doesnt seem right that she is asking so much from a young pup. The no treats thing worried us too, because that how we taught her so much before the class then weened her off of them. 
Well it was only the one class so maybe a refund is in order? I hope 0_0.
I didnt like how the situation was handled. 

As for the collar thing, Im still torn between the Easy Walk, and the Martingale. A friend of mine is going to let me test both of them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

No treats!! For a pup?? You should go to leerburg.com and watch some Michael Ellis videos, especially the one about the importance of training with treats.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

;( yeah she said no treats.. that was the first thing that set me a red warning flag... 

UGH... soooo back to researching for "puppy training classes" ...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Kola_2010 said:


> *Ok let me start my post by saying I DO NOT coddle Kola. *
> *I am not one of those chicks that say "omg my baby".... NOT ME! *
> 
> I also am not saying anything about Kola's attention span or learning... actually a lot of the other older dogs were less well behaved than her... my post had nothing to do with that. I know she is a puppy, and for everything she has learned before the class even started I am proud of her for. She knows sit, and stay very well. She is already potty trained, and knows when I say "crate" its time to go in the crate. She has learned so much, so fast I just figured the class would give pointers for other things.:wub:
> ...


Just out of curiosity, how do you tell when your dog is depressed?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Honestly I DO NOT like the sound of this class. No treats? Wow! Treats were always a HUGE factor in my training classes... they made the classes so much fun and very positive for me and my dogs alike. A class that trains with treats and eventually teaches how to phase them out is best.
> 
> I do not like the "cookie cutter" sound to this class. In my classes, the trainers were very quick to explain that all dogs are different and learn differently. Luna was the youngest in her class and the trainer would always give us separate instructions. Example: he would tell the class: "ask your dog for a stay, and then walk across the building." Then he would turn to me and say, "Not, you, I would like you to only go four steps away from her, she's too young to have that kind of attention span."


I agree. At 17 weeks, it's way too early to ween her off food rewards. As long as my dog/s are learning new things, or changing the picture in some way with something that's not technically "new" (adding distance/distraction/duration), I'm keeping the rate of reinforcement high. As that behavior becomes more solid and generalized to a variety of circumstances I start reinforcing randomly, and THEN I'll phase out the reward _for that particular behavior_. But not for everything. A perfect immediate sit 100% of the time at home isn't going to be constantly rewarded, but sits in a busy training class chock full of distractions you're basically starting from scratch, so for awhile at least you might need to go back to rewarding every repetition. 

With Halo's classes I was the one getting different instructions most of the time because she was so far advanced vs the rest of the dogs. There were still some things she needed work on that held her back from being ready for a more advanced class, but when everyone else was working on stay and were told to go to the end of the leash "if they could", I was told to walk away (I had already dropped the leash on the ground) over there somewhere. It was pretty funny actually, the trainer would give the class instructions, and then turn to me and say "for Halo...." and have us try something else that was harder. 

Recognizing that some dogs are a little ahead of or behind the curve and will modify the exercises accordingly is something I'd want to see in a class. Everyone should have the opportunity to challenge their dog to its own unique abilities, whatever they are at the moment. If everything is too hard you're setting your dog up to fail. But practicing exercises that are too easy is just boring and non-productive.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

To codmaster: Her eye motion... and just over all how she was acting... I know my girl...

Dogs have emotions and feelings... I am not saying depressed like a human.. but she was very unhappy that day and throughout the night...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

codmaster said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you tell when your dog is depressed?


I have happy dogs that don't ever seem depressed, (well, not lately - Keefer was definitely not himself after Dena died) but I can tell that Halo does not like her backpack. She wears it anyway, and she gets over it because she loves the hike that comes with it, but when I first put it on her she just stands there and _droops._ It's pretty funny actually, she looks like Eeyore.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kola_2010 said:


> Today was Kola's first day at training, I was so excited and happy for her. To bad everything that could go wrong, DID!
> 
> Showed up on time, and everything was going ok.. Kola wasnt really sure what was going on...
> We put her in the "Gentle lead" and she HATED IT! ! She wasnt happy, and even though she got use to it, her head hung low, and her tail never wagged! You could see it during the training she wasnt happy, she was almost depressed. I was really worried, and even when we praised her she was crying and just .. not her happy usual self.
> ...


Kola, it seems like you are upset with some of the comments, but if you read over your post, you can maybe understand why we, some of us worry about the coddle thing. We have no way to know how much experience you have, and I hope you understand that we are trying to help, not to denegrade your training or your dog. 

That said, seventeen weeks old is WAY young to be serious about obedience tasks. And I would RUN from a trainer who said no treats with a puppy this young -- and I am not that crazy about using treats. I usually stop using them in basic, and go directly to praise. 

I understand what you are saying about Robo-dog. I think your class is not a good fit for you or your puppy. It sounds like the instructor's goals and yours are not on the same page, maybe not in the same book. I too worry about my dogs' spirits, and would hate it if my pushing them too far or too soon would affect that. 

Good luck with your puppy. I doubt if you will get any money back from this yayhoo, but you might as well ask. I mean, the worst she can do is say no.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Huh no... no.. not upset.. just making it clear ...

I am horrible at relaying emotions on here through typing.. lol 

I enjoy every comment and suggestion and tips I can get...


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

I haven't read through any of the responses, but I use a Halti on Ellie which is pretty much the same as the Gentle Leader. How I got her used to it was lots of treats!
I would put it on at home for like 2-3 minutes at a time and continuously feed treats. She would be so distracted by the treats that she really didn't notice the thing on her face. She's not 100% perfect with it, but at least she doesn't go crazy anymore. Just get him to associate it with good things!


----------

